# alarm battery



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi folks 
I tried to change the battery on my ace mh yesterday and when i disconnect it the alarm goes off and i cannot turn it off with the fob does any know if the alarm has a separate battery or is it also connected to the leisure battery 

thanks 
geordie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunno Geordie, but it sounds a bit urgent so I'll bump it for you.

Dave.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

All CAT1 certified alarms have their own battery backup power supply.


If you know your alarm model details you maybe able to google and look up how to put the alarm into "service mode".


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

My last M/H had a Strike back alarm that would activate if the vehicle battery voltage was low
If you have this system Van Bitz in Taunton will help you out


----------



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello Geordie - Can't help with the alarm, but I have an Ace Airstream EW 2008 model, wonder whether you have had many problems with yours? Mine has.


----------

